# Taittenger



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Mother : Topaz (Himi)
Father : Junior (Pied Dilute Agouti)

Out of a litter of 3, this is the "little" buck that I have decided to keep - he is such a spoilt rat-bag! At 7 weeks old (24th May) he weighed in at 40g! He also seems to have developed a nose point though I assume its just terrible ticking but either way, it's quite cute.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Aw, such a cute boy Cordane!


----------



## blackbirdmice (Oct 27, 2012)

Alright, I just died.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

What a darling.


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

He is just TOO CUTE.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

And here is the little pudgey boy today


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I realy like him!
Id say it does like like he could be pointed which means her has gotten the ch gene from his mother and some other c dilute from his sire.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

PPVallhunds said:


> I realy like him!
> Id say it does like like he could be pointed which means her has gotten the ch gene from his mother and some other c dilute from his sire.


He has a gorgeous rounded triangular head (if that makes sense) and large well set eyes, terrible ears though. I'm thinking of breeding him into my type improvement line to see if I can include that nice head into the line without to much lose of the ears. 
I was wondering about his point actually. I believe his Dad is cch/c dilution so maybe Taittenger is a burmese dilute agouti?


----------



## blackbirdmice (Oct 27, 2012)

So when are you mailing him to me?


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

blackbirdmice said:


> So when are you mailing him to me?


Maybe after I get some use out of him


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

He's so cute


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

OHEMGEE!


----------



## jackiee (Jul 7, 2013)

drooling !!!


----------

